# Wild Green Tree Python



## AlexandreRoux (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I plan to move to Iron range this winter (August) to look for Green tree python but I don't really know where to go.
If some of you have some help to me (gps points, contacts...) that could be very very nice (please answer on my e-mail adress alexorca(at)yahoo.fr).

That's very important to me because I have to know if I'll take 4 days to try or not.

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Very hard to find apparently mate, not sure if 4 days will cover it but if you are set on trying it maybe contact Michael Cermak who may be able to help with some information. He is on here but you may be better emailing him. He has a web site called "The Green Effect".


----------



## adderboy (Apr 11, 2014)

And have your explanation ready for when wildlife officers bail you up. I gather they keep a close eye on people wandering through the area and appearing to be on the lookout for GTPs. Not saying you will be there with anything but honest intent, but it's an obvious spot for them to watch out for poachers.


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for this I'll try to contact Michael but not sure I'll be able to find his mail.
I will go there during a road trip but I have other things to do, I'll be near Cairns so I was thinking of going to Iron range during 4 days.
Of course, I will not be able to drive destroyed roads because I have a van, not a 4x4.
I would be happy to go with guards or local herpers.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't think you will make it in a van mate. I am not sure there are many local herpers either, it is a pretty remote place. [MENTION=20031]Waterrat[/MENTION]


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 11, 2014)

Got your email, will reply.


----------



## Jeffa (Apr 11, 2014)

I will be heading up there in June for 3 weeks in a 4x4 and staying at chilli beach for a week. Will let you know how I go and if there are any tips to help you locate them. Will be posting pics.


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Apr 11, 2014)

Then, Michael explains me that I will not be able to go with a van and the period I've chosen is not very nice to see them.
So I will let it down and maybe try when I'll be back to Oz !


----------

